# Autocruise Tempo



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Did anyone see his new Van at the show please?

Am quite interested but dealers all say end Nov before I can see one.

Kev


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

...but is it on a Fiat/Peugeot base?? :wink:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

kevwright said:


> Did anyone see his new Van at the show please?
> 
> Am quite interested but dealers all say end Nov before I can see one.
> 
> Kev


Kev, Autocruise has just been taken over/bought by Swift, so perhaps if you contact them, they will be able to tell you if there is one viewable anywhere.

It sounds like us from Jan-July trying to see a Tribute 650.... thank goodness we didn't order it on our 5 min look at Shepton Mallet - it seemed good, but it was too busy for us to really look, and being on the Chelston stand we thought it wasn't a problem, we could pop down the road to see it.... we waited and waited, and ended up driving down to Paignton to see it....and then decided it was OFF our list...am I glad having read so much about it on here, I went armed...and it was all true.

Carol


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I'm Steve Trossell, Swift Group Product Director and temporarily in charge of Autocruise sales. The info you have from dealers is right - production of the new Tempo will start soon and deliveries to dealers should start end of November. It will take a little time before all dealers have them so please check before travelling. Sales at the NEC show for the Tempo and Rhythm (rear lounge with long beds) were exceptional so the delivery date for new orders is now end April. We plan to increase production but this will not start to have an impact until after April.

Regards, Steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well Steve, nobody can accuse Swift Group managers of not getting up early in the morning :lol: :lol: 

If you're looking at the Autocruise website at any time you might like to address one 'oddity'. When you log on to the home page you can't find a list of layouts, you have to go through each model and then request a page of which features each layout. That's fine for the anoraks who know which model name is which, but an average potential buyer would surely prefer to browse layouts and then click on those that fit their needs.

Andy


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

There's a double-page spread on the Tempo in this month's Practical Motorhome.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

kevwright said:


> Did anyone see his new Van at the show please?
> 
> Am quite interested but dealers all say end Nov before I can see one.
> 
> Kev


I saw the van very briefly at the York Show just as the show was about to close. Had a quick walk through and it looked very nice. I am not sure about the windows though, whether there is enough ventilation as not many opening windows and they are tinted too which is good on a sunny day but don't know what light you would get in the van on a miserable day like today, and are they double glazed? the autosleeper warwick/symbol windows look to be similar.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

If it's anything like the Warwick, then I believe that the double glazed windows promised on production models was swiftly withdrawn.

So I'd assume not.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Having looked at the Peugeot van website, I believe that the Autosleeper Warwick is based on the 'Windowvan' rather than a panel van so those tinted windows are 'Peugeot . Fiat / Citroen; not fitted by the converter .... I could of course be wrong............

The Autocruise does not have the same windows as Tempo which has one window in the SLD and no others on the nearside.

I have found that the Autocruise kitchens are, in most models, of the best available and it is very disappointing to see that the Tempo has that dreadful 'style over function' clip on plastic draining board instead of a fixed sink / drainer.

I need a brick wall to bang my head on  

Harvey


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

pepandspice said:


> kevwright said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see his new Van at the show please?
> ...


re my earlier post as above. I have just had quick look at Autocruise website and the Tempo does seem to have opening windows to window by sofa, looks like a sliding window to the kitchen and opening window to the back door which is better than the Autosleeper Warwick which does not have many opening windows. Dawn


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

pepandspice said:


> pepandspice said:
> 
> 
> > kevwright said:
> ...


I'm sure you're right about the windows PnS, I don't think Peugeot would produce a van with just one window in the offside rear panel.

If it's anything like the Cavarno, that starts off with solid metal lifthatch, side sliding door and offside mid panels and Tamworth cut the required holes for the double glazed units. They then have trim panels fitted round them on the both sides. I saw the external black fibre glass panels being stuck on the outside of a Cavarno when I was there last.

I think the black panels that are a noticeable feature of both the Tempo and a number of Autosleepers are the same sort of thing and are put there to tidy around the window holes and give a united look to the mid section of the van.

With our Innovation, Horizon's buy in a Transit with single glazed windows already in place courtesy of Mr Ford. Externally I think ours looks better and we do get more light, but internally Horizon's do a brilliant trimming job on both and the Cavarno looks first class.

Andy


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Re windows on the Autosleeper Warwick/Symbol. 

Talking to the Autosleeper rep at the NEC he explained that they would be sticking with the factory single glazing on the Peugeot vans now. Apparently the coating on them makes them as efficient as double glazing and they save loads on build time/cost....


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

therabbits said:


> Re windows on the Autosleeper Warwick/Symbol.
> 
> Talking to the Autosleeper rep at the NEC he explained that they would be sticking with the factory single glazing on the Peugeot vans now. Apparently the coating on them makes them as efficient as double glazing and they save loads on build time/cost....


That makes some sense as far as heat gain and maybe even heat loss is concerned but you may possibly end up with more condensation. Strangely on our single glazed Innovation we get loads of condensation on the windscreen(we're still awaiting Taylormade Screen delivery), but virtually none on the rear and side windows, so maybe ASlippers have something.

Having seen the work involved on the Cavarno I'm certain it would save many hours can opening, fitting and fettling.

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Well Steve, nobody can accuse Swift Group managers of not getting up early in the morning :lol: :lol:
> 
> If you're looking at the Autocruise website at any time you might like to address one 'oddity'. When you log on to the home page you can't find a list of layouts, you have to go through each model and then request a page of which features each layout. That's fine for the anoraks who know which model name is which, but an average potential buyer would surely prefer to browse layouts and then click on those that fit their needs.
> 
> Andy


Andy,

I can't sleep - the mind's too busy with Autocruise!!

I agree about the website but Swift Group have not had chance to improve it yet. Should happen quite soon.

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

ingram said:


> Having looked at the Peugeot van website, I believe that the Autosleeper Warwick is based on the 'Windowvan' rather than a panel van so those tinted windows are 'Peugeot . Fiat / Citroen; not fitted by the converter .... I could of course be wrong............
> 
> The Autocruise does not have the same windows as Tempo which has one window in the SLD and no others on the nearside.
> 
> ...


Harvey,

The Autocruise Tempo and Rhythm have typical motorhome windows which are acrylic double glazed and opening where possible. The tint is normal and is hardly detectable inside.

Not sure why you say the draining board is style over function - I would say it is the other way round. A lot of people appreciate the worktop space that is released and the drainer is functional. I hope you haven't found a brick wall yet!!

Steve


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Perhaps I am the wrong person to get an unbiased review from regarding the Tempo. I went to the Nec last week to see and haggle a price on similar conversions but ended up placing an order for March delivery on the Tempo. It was street ahead of similar priced models and did not lag too far behind the more expensive ones. I found that the overall finish and attention to detail to be good and as such represented good value for money.

With new models you have to trust your own judgement as no reports, to by knowledge have been published, but I am eagerly awaiting March so we can fully check it out. There's a double-page spread on the Tempo in this month's Practical Motorhome but it really is a overview and does not look in depth at the van. 

Has anyone else been tempted?

Colin and Liz D.


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks to you all.


----------



## joandfran (Oct 27, 2007)

We also saw the Autocruise Tempo at the NEC, and having looked at lots of other van conversions over the last year or two, we can say that this one definitely pushes most (if not quite all) the right buttons - in fact we've already ordered one. The clever use of space easily beats the competition, and although the quality of finish is not quite as good as some others - IH in particular - you do get a good deal for your money. And is it the only van with a sensible rubbish bin?!

As I understand it, the van at the NEC was a pre-production model, and they are still tweaking the details, but we identified several minor aspects that definitely could do with improving:

1.The kitchen worktop edge is horrid - very sharp and square edges which look dated, and are asking to get chipped and tatty. Same goes for the free-standing table. And like a previous poster, I don't understand why they didn't use a combined sink & draining board - there's room enough.

2.The TV cabinet is too small - I think most MH owners now are going for 15" LCD sets like the Avtex, and the cabinet won't accomodate that. Also, the TV sockets need to be inside, not outside the cabinet.

3.The woodgrain trim on the overhead lockers etc. is a bit naff and dated - the plain blue/grey trim Autocruise use on their coachbuilts is much nicer.

4.The fresh-water tank at 14.5 gallons is a rather small, but I don't know if there's room to accomodate a bigger tank.

5.The sliding door on the washroom is brilliant - the usual hinged door always causes so many problems in small motorhomes - but the finger-catch is a finger-trap!

6. Don't know about anyone else, but I find that reaching round behind me for toilet paper is a bit difficult! The loo-roll holder needs moving somewhere else more accessible to the average non-contortionist.

7. They need to put another downlighter in the corner by the TV, and we would also have preferred recessed downlighters to surface-mounted spotlights above the kitchen and in the bathroom, but that's a personal thing.


These are mostly fairly minor points, but we are really hoping Autocruise will take at least some of them on board before we take delivery of our van in April.

Jo


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jo and Fran - welcome by the way

Interesting comments, I haven't seen the motorhome in question, but I have a couple of thoughts..

You say you have ordered this vehicle, as according to another thread, perhaps earlier in this one, so have a lot of other people, such that delivery is not now until April.... but surely you have ordered the vehicle as seen...

If they change too much, do the manufacturers have to go back to the people who have ordered and say, our intention, after some more research after building this prototype (also bearing in mind it is Autocruise which has now been taken over by Swift) is to do this and this and this, and change this to that.... are you happy with that and still wish to continue with your order?

I just wonder what the situation is when ordering what is in effect a trial vehicle.

I recall reading people saying that the Trigano Tribute 650 they had seen and ordered, had had this or that, but when they got their's this or that was missing, and this had changed.

I may be in the same situation, having ordered a new vehicle which was a new launch in Dusseldorf, I don't know.... but I am curious

Perhaps Peter or Kath, or there was someone else I saw who is now on the Autocruise team could respond...

Carol

PS and a thank you as well from me, for both Kath and Peter for picking up the above thread, and hopefully solving it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

The guy you want is Steve Trossel of Swift/Autocruise, he is monitoring this thread. 

BTW we liked the Rythmn better than the Tempo, but are likely to end up with a LP coachbuilt (probably Autocruise). SWMBO says that van conversions are too small.

Tco


----------



## joandfran (Oct 27, 2007)

Good point Carol, but I should think (& hope) that Autocruise have explained to everyone who has ordered the van that there will be a bit of fine-tuning done before production really gets going - this was made clear to us at the NEC.

I would think anyway that no-one would object to small changes being made if they are an improvement. Can't imagine them doing anything to it which would be unacceptable to anyone who had already ordered one.

I'd be interested to hear what other potential buyers think of the suggestions I have made, and especially from Swift/Autocruise - I wrote to their design director Gordon Bentley a few days ago, but no reply as yet.

This is a great van, and it will surely be a big seller, but it does need a little attention to the details.

By the way, there's a glowing review of the Tempo in November's Motor Caravan magazine.

Jo


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thankyou*



joandfran said:


> Good point Carol, but I should think (& hope) that Autocruise have explained to everyone who has ordered the van that there will be a bit of fine-tuning done before production really gets going - this was made clear to us at the NEC.
> 
> I would think anyway that no-one would object to small changes being made if they are an improvement. Can't imagine them doing anything to it which would be unacceptable to anyone who had already ordered one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments and I am sure Steve will respond.Peter.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

tco said:


> The guy you want is Steve Trossel of Swift/Autocruise, he is monitoring this thread.
> 
> BTW we liked the Rythmn better than the Tempo, but are likely to end up with a LP coachbuilt (probably Autocruise). SWMBO says that van conversions are too small.
> 
> Tco


I seem to be the only MHFer who didn't go to the NEC!!! didn't 

Was the Rhythm there as well?

So far it seems to be the van with no face as it doesn't even appear on it's own page on the Autocruise website and all the mags have just featured the Tempo.

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> Not sure why you say the draining board is style over function - I would say it is the other way round. A lot of people appreciate the worktop space that is released and the drainer is functional. I hope you haven't found a brick wall yet!!
> 
> Steve


Steve,

It seems you had a long day on the 25th 

I do find your response to my comment about the sink / drainer 'interesting'.

The Tempo appears to have a very good kitchen area as I would expect from Autocruise. The Starburst and Stardream for instance, have excellent kitchens and fixed drainers. These drainers can quite easily be used as part of the 'worktop' if needed: I have one in my 'van too. There should be one in the Tempo. 
I have never heard anyone say that it would be a good idea to have to get the draining board out of a cupboard before you can use it. Then when finished with, instead if a quick wipe down, and leave to dry, *it* needs to be dried before storing.

The sink / fixed drainer unit often does not look as 'stylish' as a single bowl as in the Swifts and many others ( including Tempo); but is far more practical. The single bowl design also often aids in disguising the fact that there really is inadequate workspace in the kitchen! *Style over function'*.

You commented:-
" A lot of people appreciate the worktop space that is released"

If that is so, it will be because the worktop available is inadequate, which doesn't seem to be the case in the Tempo.

Anyway it is good that motorhome manufacturers are listening to their potential customers and showing interest in their opinions!

By the way, I have a portable brick wall that I carry about when viewing motorhomes ...................

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ingram said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why you say the draining board is style over function - I would say it is the other way round. A lot of people appreciate the worktop space that is released and the drainer is functional. I hope you haven't found a brick wall yet!!
> ...


I (or rather my OH) have a lot of sympathy with your draining board comments Harvey. Despite having a tremendous amount of worktop in our van, especially given it's sub 16ft length, we have no drainer. We have to go through a right pantomime every time we do the washing up, although we look upon it as a sort of camper bonding process.

One of the OH's requirements for the 'Next Van' is plenty of worktop and a drainer.

Ideally you need a 15" drainer plus a 12" sink and a further 18" of worktop, that's a total run of 'wall' of nearly 4ft, which you'd be very hard pressed to find in any van under 25ft long.

Does anyone make a circular sink with attached drainer on the radius to fit the currently fashionable circular kitchen units? That would suit a lot of Swift Group kitchens that have lots of worktop that's relatively unreachable behind the sink.

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

There have been a lot of posts on the Autocruise camper vans since I last had chance to look; I will try to respond generally.

As forum members already know, Swift Group are very keen to have feedback on all our products because it helps us improve them. Re the Autocruise Tempo and Rhythm models, there will certainly be things we want to change in due course but, after such successful launch at the York show and the NEC we are reluctant to do anything which could risk upsetting the many people who have placed orders based on what they have seen. The models shown were prototypes but they were not trials; they represent what we intend to produce. 

Nearly 40 years in design and sales in the caravan and motorhome industry has taught me that for every strongly expressed preference someone has an equally strong opposite view and we manufacturers have the interesting task of judging the right course. That said, if we have plainly made a mistake with a new product we will correct it asap.

Sincere thanks to those of you who have already placed orders and thanks for all the positive feedback. I assure you that we will progressively improve our camper vans but in measured steps.

Steve


----------



## joandfran (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Steve,

It's really good to know that Swift/Autocruise are taking an interest in what their customers are saying - that's more than can be said for some companies - and participating in these forums is definitely 'going the extra mile', especially as things must be pretty busy for you following the takeover.

Whilst I take your point about risking upsetting people who have already ordered the Tempo by making changes, there are several small improvements that could be made quite easily, and I would be really interested to know which of them will be done before I take delivery of my van in April. It would be very irksome to get the vehicle as it is, only to see improvements being made over the following months.

In particular, from my previous list, I would pinpoint the worktop and TV cabinet issues as the ones I would most like to hear about.

Jo


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Steve, may I ask you specifically, a dealer (Marquis) is telling me they can get a Tempo for me to look at within the next 2 weeks, is this remotely likely?


Kev


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

kevwright said:


> Steve, may I ask you specifically, a dealer (Marquis) is telling me they can get a Tempo for me to look at within the next 2 weeks, is this remotely likely?
> 
> Kev


Kev,

I have sent you a pm.

Steve


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing received Steve.

Kev


----------

